
Security researchers face wrath of spy agencies - gcb0
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/10/22/behind_the_headlines_apt_researchers_face_wrath_of_spy_agencies/
======
gcb0
saw on [http://it.slashdot.org/story/15/10/22/195207/security-
resear...](http://it.slashdot.org/story/15/10/22/195207/security-researchers-
face-revenge-of-spy-agencies)

